# [SOLVED]Intel HDA and alsamixer - function snd_mixer_load fa

## DL8_

i have a new pc which has a built in intel HD audio.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> raskolnikov linux # lspci
> 
> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

i compiled the kernel with sound modules and everything and the run alsaconf. everything seems to work fine, but when i try to execute alsamixer, it results in:

```

raskolnikov linux # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

```

loading the module looks like it has no additional problem:

```

raskolnikov linux # /etc/init.d/alsasound start

 * Loading ALSA modules ...

 *   Loading: snd-card-0 ...                                              [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-seq-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 *   Loading: snd-pcm-oss ...                                             [ ok ]

 * Restoring Mixer Levels ...

 * No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute you  [ ok ]

```

i've been trying to find out information about this problems and i've found several threads relating to my issue, but i haven't managed to solve this issue with them. i guess it could be a codec issue because of this piece of syslog when i start alsasound:

```

raskolnikov ~ # tail -n 0 -f /var/log/messages

Feb 25 23:17:04 raskolnikov ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Feb 25 23:17:04 raskolnikov PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Feb 25 23:17:04 raskolnikov hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC662, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

Feb 25 23:17:04 raskolnikov hda_codec: num_steps = 0 for NID=0xc

Feb 25 23:17:04 raskolnikov rc-scripts: No mixer config in /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, you have to unmute your card!

```

this is the sound section of my kernel config (only set options for the sake of readability):

```

raskolnikov linux # grep '^CONFIG_SND' .config

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_SND_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

```

any help will be appreciated

TIALast edited by DL8_ on Tue Feb 26, 2008 8:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## didymos

Hack that may work:

HDA kernel driver breaks alsamixer function - snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument

----------

## DL8_

well, this hack works. there are mixers, speaker-test works. i still haven't managed to play an audio file (ogg123), but i'll keep working on it

----------

